# Legal Caliber for Small Game on GA WMA's?



## George30022 (Feb 2, 2016)

My question is really 3 Part and is directed to hunting Coyotes on WMA's.

A. Where is the Georgia LAW stating all codes to clearly define what is the accepted caliber to Hunt Small Game on WMA's? 

B. Are Coyotes excluded from RimFire Ammuntion - can I Hunt Coyotes on WMA's with .223 Center Fire Ammo during Small Game season; which primarly ends 02/29?

C.  Do the Special Coyote Hunts allow .223 Caliber rifles? I saw 2 WMA's offer a Coyote Hunt 03/1 - 03/25 but mentioned Small game only ?


----------



## Philbow (Feb 2, 2016)

A- Don't know

B- No you cannot hunt with a centerfire rifle during small game only season. You can hunt with a centerfire rifle if it is fox and bobcat season and the WMA allows fox&bobcat hunting and does not have other firearms restictions.

C- It depends on the restrictions for that WMA. I don't know which WMAs you're referring to but it probably means small game weapons only.


Each WMA may have differing restrictions on any type hunting that may vary from the "general WMA rules". The restrictions will be listed in the "popular guide book" for each particular WMA.


----------



## Roger T (Feb 2, 2016)

*Legal weapons for coyotes*

Google is ye friend


----------



## BCAPES (Feb 3, 2016)

I guess you can use a 12 gauge to hunt coyotes with during small game season on a WMA


----------



## mpwarrak (Feb 3, 2016)

BCAPES said:


> I guess you can use a 12 gauge to hunt coyotes with during small game season on a WMA



no. 2 or smaller shot


----------



## George30022 (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks all for the comments. I have a few WMA's off the list for Specialty Hunts - May seems to be "The Month" 16'th - 31'st on several. From Alpharetta , Ga - I am going to be driving a bit , but thats ok. There seems to be written GA Law where .17 cal HMR and higher Center Fire Ammo can be used on Fox plus Bobcat and therefore you can Hunt Coyote on the WMA provided your in Season to do so. After reviewing the seasons; still seems like it all shuts down at the end of Feb.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 9, 2016)

George30022 said:


> Thanks all for the comments. I have a few WMA's off the list for Specialty Hunts - May seems to be "The Month" 16'th - 31'st on several. From Alpharetta , Ga - I am going to be driving a bit , but thats ok. There seems to be written GA Law where .17 cal HMR and higher Center Fire Ammo can be used on Fox plus Bobcat and therefore you can Hunt Coyote on the WMA provided your in Season to do so. After reviewing the seasons; still seems like it all shuts down at the end of Feb.



Most will specifically say like special hog hunts are usually ANY caliber. The Coyote hunts in March are typically small game weapons only. 

As far as Fox Bobcat this is where all the confusion sets in in regards to using the centerfire rifles.
 DURING Furbearer season(Which coincides with part of small game season) you CAN USE the centerfire. 
  Small game starts in like August, but it is NOT Furbearer season then so no Big Guns.

SOME WMAs like Pinelogbanginghe) also say "No Furbearer Season" so again no big guns


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 9, 2016)

By the way, check out the WMAs straight up North from you.....the Mtn WMAs all have hogs


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 9, 2016)

Whatever the small game weapon rules are, is what you can hunt coyotes with on public land during small game seasons.  Usually .22 rimfire and smaller.  Shotguns with #2 shot or smaller.

If you are on a deer/hog/bear hunt, you can shoot them with the legal weapons allowed for that particular deer/hog/bear hunt


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 9, 2016)

Bucky T said:


> Whatever the small game weapon rules are, is what you can hunt coyotes with on public land during small game seasons.  Usually .22 rimfire and smaller.  Shotguns with #2 shot or smaller.
> 
> If you are on a deer/hog/bear hunt, you can shoot them with the legal weapons allowed for that particular deer/hog/bear hunt



Forgot muzzleloaders and archery!  Muzzleloaders are considered a small game weapon under Ga law.


----------

